# My attempt at a wooden rack...



## keahunter (Aug 20, 2013)

Took me a lot longer than I had anticipated but I like the way it came out. I just have to add some support beams to the back (and no, that's not where it's going to stay...i'll move it from the heating vent)


----------



## chrisjw (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a big problem with your wine rack. It is nearly empty! Other than that the rack looks great. Nice simple design and it holds 88 bottles.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty Spiffy! 

I agree, It looks naked and afraid!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 20, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## keahunter (Aug 20, 2013)

It is quite barren, isn't it! I am just starting on this wine making adventure so I'm hoping to have it filled in short order...thank you.


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 20, 2013)

Good job. You will make another in about 3 months, if that long.


----------



## DaveL (Aug 20, 2013)

Yaint doing those Axes any gifts being over the heater either


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 20, 2013)

agree, not sure what the left one is, but the one on the right looks like a framus...


----------



## cimbaliw (Aug 20, 2013)

And the one on the left looks like a Martin. My guitar storage area is now being taken over by carboys because of it's stable temp and humidity. Oh yeah, the rack kicks butt.

BC


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## DaveL (Aug 20, 2013)

I think the one on the left is a Yamaha, Second guess is a Gibson.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Aug 20, 2013)

Came out nice! I'm starting a second one now.


----------



## vernsgal (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks great. we have to have 2 rooms-one for music & one for wine, but they go well together


----------



## keahunter (Aug 21, 2013)

You know, I never even considered having the guitars over the heater (we just moved into the house so i just hung them where they "fit") The one on the left is a Martin and the one on the right is a Schecter. Guess I'll be moving those too!


----------



## DaveL (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah I'd say it was a martin to. Still say its a Yamaha, lol Kidding. That martins worth more than all that wine. That dry heat will hurt it.


----------



## AndyYam (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks great. Exactly the kinda thing I'm after. Have you got any dimensions and I at ructions for making?


----------



## Tess (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks great come build me one. lol. you will fill it in no time


----------



## jamesngalveston (Aug 22, 2013)

I build all my racks from reclaimed lumber, there is a surplus here for free.
I build them 6-0 tall, 16 inches wide, 10 inches deep. The shelves are spaced 8 inches apart...looks like bookshelves.
Each one can hold, let me count.....79 to 90 bottles depending on the bottle size...

With a table saw, i can cut out, and assemble in about 1 1/2 hours.
I use tongue oil to finish.


----------



## knockabout (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks great! If you run out of space I'll hold your extra wine for you over here!


----------



## keahunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Made this one 5 ft high by 3 ft wide. Each shelf is 1 ft deep. The legs and shelves are made of 1x4 and the smaller pieces on each shelf is a 1x2. Each shelf is 5" apart. Hope that helps AndyYam.

James, if I had a table saw I would imagine I would have been able to do it in half the time.


----------



## DaveL (Aug 22, 2013)

This is great, Probably sturdier, but I think I prefer the vertical main supports rather than horizontal. Am I the only one?


----------



## botigol (Aug 22, 2013)

Stylistically I like vertical as well. I think that vertical boards would have been more sturdy also, but maybe at 3 feet its not as much of a concern especially with a pair of 1x4s supporting 12 inch bottles. In any case it looks good and is a far sight better than the one that I built...oh wait, I haven't built one yet...so it is much, much better than mine!


----------



## DaveL (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I'm not knocking this one at all, I like it a lot. Just a preference thing. 
I built one using wwf and rough cut poplar. When I complete my addition and finish my basement then the real construction can begin.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 23, 2013)

A very nice looking rack indeed.....

I had all the wood to build myself a 6x6 rack and ended up using the wood for other recent projects. Will have to wait til they are on sale again and re-purchase the lumber. 

As far as the flat vs vertical, I agree with botigol in that given the width of the rack I don't think there is any risk of the boards flexing. I was toying between this style vs the vertical style. If I went with the flat, I would have built my 6' wide rack in 2 sections. Still up in the air.


----------



## pgottshall (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nIce job!


----------

